# Z Bavelloni Cnc



## mbrance (Nov 5, 2010)

Have Z Bavelloni Cnc granite cutting machine. We are getting RS contact open and Trigger axis power. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Mike


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have no idea what that is. As this is a computer/electronics forum, you aren't likely to get any response.


----------



## pikolino (May 3, 2011)

mbrance said:


> Have Z Bavelloni Cnc granite cutting machine. We are getting RS contact open and Trigger axis power. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Mike


HI MIKE
ITS QUITE SIMPLE.IT IS ONLY THE DOOR SWITCHER.IF YOU NEED ANY MORE HELP JUST ASK.
WITH REGARDS PETER:wave:


----------



## mbrance (Nov 5, 2010)

I was able to bypass switches because they were all broken. 
Now I have feed hold light blinking and NUM control will not start. 
Someone worked on machine and messed up a lot of things. Had to bypass all door and tool guard switches just to get this far. 
Any thoughts on NUM would be great. 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## repex (Jun 13, 2011)

We have a problem with alpa 250 cnc edging machine. the message appears every cycle start is BREAKAGE OF TOOL TANG. What shall we do. Thanks....


----------



## deagon56 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a Z.Bavelloni Cnc glass cutter with a Alarm loading flat/cropping Fan Thermal Protection. The glass table leggs to hold glass are out of position with that alarm. Is there a way to reset this?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The parent company, glaston, gives very little information on the internet. Unless you have the operator's manual or service manual you will need to contact the OEM or a qualified service technician familair with CNC machinery.


----------



## mishko (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,
I have z baveloni 370 rev and message appears HEAD OUT OF POSITION. i checked potentiometer and its value is around 22 000. sometimes message stays for whole day and sometimes i can not cut the glass, and sometimes i can. so can you help me to solve this problem. Thanks

and also, my comp shuts down several times during the day, and in device menager on event wiever stays Timeout (300000 milliseconds) waiting for the SystemEnterprise service to connect. same with LibrarySystem service , TrimEdit service , RelayAppend service and IncludeInstance service. then i find some kind of solution on internet, i changet timeout to 10000 miliseconds, but it still shuts down. any solutions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As noted to the previous poster, you need to contact a certified technician.

In general, shutdowns are a hardware fault. Typically the result of the power supply or motherboard. It could also be an overheating issue, but I'd expect there to also be some sort of alarm before/during shutdown.


----------

